# Boora Wax-----INFO PLEASE



## tonster78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone know much about Boora wax been sold on ebay.
If so is it any good????
Thanks in advance:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

I wish you would stop boring us about this product, to be fair, it just seems like you are advertising the product.
two things
it is not that expensive for you to go out and try yourself, perhaps you could report back to the members.
secondly the boora website maskes it look like a bit of a scam organisation, the contact us section on the boora site is a bit of a joke! 
So many products are on the market, I cannot see this being any better than say carplan ultra wax which is more cost effective :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree Avanti..

Boora Car Care
Debela Vjestica
2 Matching Jumpers
Cellulite Street
24hr Cleaning OCD
Next to Chavtown
County Get-a-life
EFF 0FF

http://www.boora.co.uk/Wheel_Care/storepage51859.aspx


----------



## tonster78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Whats with the attitude qstix all i asked was a simple question 
EFF OFF TO YOU TOO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

tonster78 said:


> Whats with the attitude qstix all i asked was a simple question
> EFF OFF TO YOU TOO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Think you need to calm down!!

qstix had only copied and pasted the address from the link!!

Maybe if you clicked the link then you would have seen that!!!


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

tonster78 said:


> Whats with the attitude qstix all i asked was a simple question
> EFF OFF TO YOU TOO ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tonster, he has not, he has copied and pasted what was on the website, I was going to post it yesterday but the thread got locked.
I notice from another post you already have some of the wax, so what is it you are not sure about? 
BTW it is is not on the ebay uk site, to be honest I can't see it on ebay.com either, however finally, there are plenty that can get good results from wax as the initial prep goes a long way to the final finish. For a little nmore expense you would be in good company of other who have the same products :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

qstix said:


> I agree Avanti..
> 
> Boora Car Care
> Debela Vjestica
> ...


someone who goes to the time to hide there address like that, needs avoiding IMO, shame he didnt hide it when he brought his domain name....

Domain name:
boora.co.uk

Registrant:
*Chris Joy*

Registrant type:
UK Individual

Registrant's address:
Seddings Court
Springfield Gardens
West Wickham
BR4 9PX
United Kingdom

Registrar:
1 & 1 Internet AG [Tag = SCHLUND]
URL: http://registrar.1und1.info

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 09-Sep-2008
Renewal date: 09-Sep-2010

Registration status:
Registered until renewal date.

Name servers:
ns59.1and1.co.uk
ns60.1and1.co.uk


----------



## tonster78 (Jul 13, 2010)

Apologies qstix thought were having a go at me didn't look at the link. Thats me all over rushing into things thats the A.D.H.D. in me :wall::wall::wall: 
I bought the wax on Ebay.ie here's the link:
http://cgi.ebay.ie/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270597941880&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT
Anyway is it worth applying or shall I just go out and buy something like megs
See bought the wax a while ago before I started reading up on car detailing and hadn't a clue about polishing,waxing etc. etc.
Also rushed in as usual and bought a Rotary before I did any research and knew anything about DA and pads and so on.
Basically I'm a total beginner and any help would be really appreciated:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

my neighbour bought some of this and applied it to an mg f, had a go on half a bonnet when he was doing it and it seems like any other wax tbh, durabilty will be interesting to see, shall report back as he only applied it a few weeks back.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't worry Tonster, you ought to try living with my girlfriend, she fires off like that as well..

As stated, I only copied and pasted their address..

No offense taken ..

And thanks to the others for fighting my corner when a busy boy, much appreciated..


----------



## sjb (Jun 14, 2006)

I bought some of this from ebay,before reading this thread.

IMO its pretty good stuff.Very easy to apply and rub off,and gives a deep shine.

Don't know about durability yet though.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

20RSport said:


> someone who goes to the time to hide there address like that, needs avoiding IMO, shame he didnt hide it when he brought his domain name....
> 
> Domain name:
> boora.co.uk
> ...


Brilliant! I totally agree. I dont get why people who may have a product that potentially could be quite good, go and wreck their chances of making it good by advertising themselves in this way. Obviously its not going to be anywhere the quality of leading brands but at the price, just good would be good enough. I wont be buying though... too many other really good, competitively priced products on the market.


----------



## longwait (Aug 14, 2010)

sjb said:


> I bought some of this from ebay,before reading this thread.
> 
> IMO its pretty good stuff.Very easy to apply and rub off,and gives a deep shine.
> 
> Don't know about durability yet though.


same here mate.

i bought some in the week and yesterday used it for the first time , and my car is "pearl black" in colour and it brought it up treat , looks spanking, mindya the car is a 10 plate and only 3 month old.
as you said i dont know how long it will last, but for 5.99 what can you expect.
i am usually a meguairs man , gold glass shampoo, nxt wax , and it looks better than that , proof will be in the pudding though, its not a sprint, its a marathon.

sometimes i use proshine/showroom shine. that does a good job and is so fast and easy to use. i dont know if this has already been said on the site, but with being a noob i wouldnt know.

thanks for reading .

any feedback on the proshine would be nice. thanks again


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm glad i did a search before starting another thread on this stuff.

To me the ad looks very similar to Joffs wax that was floating about ebay a few years ago and i must admit i did buy some as i thought at 5.99 its worth a punt.

It did leave a very nice finish on my integra and im sure i have some pics somewhere which i will try and dig out..

Now as for the Boora wax, in there add they state that only the first 200 bottles will be offered at "cost price" but by going on the date on  this  thread that was started over 2 years ago, they havent shifted 200 bottles in 2 years???

At £5.99 i might give it a punt just for a laugh,and try it against some of my other wax'es :lol::lol:


----------

